# Breaking: Audi 3.0T Could Switch to Turbo Says Kacher



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've said it before and will say it again. Georg Kacher knows his $h*t. We like to think we're well informed in these pages and that level of knowledge constantly confirms to us that Kacher is even better in-the-know. The German auto journalist who contributes to CAR and Automobile among others has filed his latest intel report on crossover expansion and one of the most interesting notes the piece is a suggestion that Audi's 3.0 TFSI supercharged V6 may swap its supercharger for a single turbo in its next generation.

This new turbocharged 3.0 TFSI was mentioned in the context of an upcoming Q6 and Kacher hinted that its single turbo setup would be good for 300 hp and 400 Nm (295 ft-lb). It's also said to consume 20% less than the current supercharged 3.0T.

Read more about it in Kacher's crossover piece via the link below.

* Full Story *


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Nothing new, Prototype (bi)Turbo charged 3.0TFSI engines are already test running.


----------

